# Did I just overstock my tank?



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

I recently went to Menagerie on Sunday and got a few fish to add to my tank. I mentioned the stock I currently have and the guy said that what I would like to buy wouldn't over stock the tank. Now I trust their opinion, as they have always been helpful and honest, but I just wanted to get another opinion.

Current Stock (35 gal)

8 black neon tetras
4 cardinal tetras
3 male guppies
3 glass catfish
3 ghost shrimp
1 german blue ram
1 siamese alge eater

I should mention that my water readings are 
0 ammonia
5-10 nitrate
0 nitrite
7.8 PH


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

that's not too bad as long as you have adequate filtration. What make and model filter are you using?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

What were you thinking off buying to add to your current stock?
Btw, what kind of filters are you using


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> that's not too bad as long as you have adequate filtration. What make and model filter are you using?


I am using an AquaClear 50, Although thinking of upgrading to a canister filter in a couple months.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> What were you thinking off buying to add to your current stock?
> Btw, what kind of filters are you using


Well I just added the cardinal tetras and german blue ram this weekend, so I wasn't sure if I over stocked the tank. I was thinking of adding a couple more cardinals and maybe one more blue ram, but wasn't sure


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

destructo said:


> Well I just added the cardinal tetras and german blue ram this weekend, so I wasn't sure if I over stocked the tank. I was thinking of adding a couple more cardinals and maybe one more blue ram, but wasn't sure


You can add a canister filter and still keep the AC50. Once the canister filter is seeded then you should be ok to add some more cardinals and 1 GBR.
Btw, if your stock is on the high end...must keep up with the weekly WC or even 2 WC per week.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> You can add a canister filter and still keep the AC50. Once the canister filter is seeded then you should be ok to add some more cardinals and 1 GBR.
> Btw, if your stock is on the high end...must keep up with the weekly WC or even 2 WC per week.


What kind of canister filter would you suggest?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

destructo said:


> I recently went to Menagerie on Sunday and got a few fish to add to my tank. I mentioned the stock I currently have and the guy said that what I would like to buy wouldn't over stock the tank. Now I trust their opinion, as they have always been helpful and honest, but I just wanted to get another opinion.
> 
> Current Stock (35 gal)
> 
> ...


With all due respect, your stocklist is whacky. Fish aren't going to be happy.
Glass cats need at least 6 to be happy. Cardinals 10+ .

Why don't you just pick a schooling fish, like black neons, get like 15 of them in there, a pair of german rams, done.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

My plan was to add 4 or more cardinals and one more ram and let that be that. (only got 4 of them this past weekend and didn't want to add too many at once) The glass catfish were not my choice my gf wanted them and thought she could keep them in her 15gal. They seem to do fine as is now. They school together, hide out in the diftwood "cave" and are active at night.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

destructo said:


> What kind of canister filter would you suggest?


Most people like the Eheim 2213 or 2215. Go for the 2215 just incase you get a bigger tank in the future so you don't have to upgrade the filter again.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

The tank is not overstocked as long as you are faithful to your weekly water changes. None of those fish produce large amounts of waste products. I have a 35 gal with 16 bloodfin tetras, 4 rummynose and 3 rainbows and just a single sponge filter and everyone is happy and healthy. You really don't need to invest in a canister filter unless your goal is to have a filter that you can leave without cleaning a bit longer. Otherwise, I'd suggest adding another hob or a sponge filter if you are really worried about water quality. Honestly though, if you're not overfeeding, your filter is full of sponge media and you do your weekly water changes I sincerely doubt you will see any ammonia or nitrite. Keep an eye on it obviously but don't freak out. You should be able to add the cardinals no problem but not sure about another gbr in there. If it doesn't get along with the first one the weaker one will be killed eventually. If it's a male and female and they pair up they might be ok. Tough to say.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Cory said:


> The tank is not overstocked as long as you are faithful to your weekly water changes. None of those fish produce large amounts of waste products. I have a 35 gal with 16 bloodfin tetras, 4 rummynose and 3 rainbows and just a single sponge filter and everyone is happy and healthy. You really don't need to invest in a canister filter unless your goal is to have a filter that you can leave without cleaning a bit longer. Otherwise, I'd suggest adding another hob or a sponge filter if you are really worried about water quality. Honestly though, if you're not overfeeding, your filter is full of sponge media and you do your weekly water changes I sincerely doubt you will see any ammonia or nitrite. Keep an eye on it obviously but don't freak out. You should be able to add the cardinals no problem but not sure about another gbr in there. If it doesn't get along with the first one the weaker one will be killed eventually. If it's a male and female and they pair up they might be ok. Tough to say.


I am good with water changes every week, although not sure if I do enough. Thinking about it now...in a 35gal that is 133 liters and I have a 14 liter bucket that I use to do the water changes and most times I do two buckets worth (28 liter) change. Should I do more?

In regards to the ram I am not sure if its a male or female, will have to look into that.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Sounds fine to me. I've had more in a smaller tank before and they were doing just fine. 

I would suggest a 2215 canister. The canister = more water = more fish (well, not that much more but you get what I mean) Keep the AC50 too, it adds to water flow which I find the canisters don't do too well in.

Otherwise, I think your only real concern should just be getting your fish to get along.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

WiyRay said:


> Sounds fine to me. I've had more in a smaller tank before and they were doing just fine.
> 
> I would suggest a 2215 canister. The canister = more water = more fish (well, not that much more but you get what I mean) Keep the AC50 too, it adds to water flow which I find the canisters don't do too well in.
> 
> Otherwise, I think your only real concern should just be getting your fish to get along.


Sweet looking forward to getting more cardinals next week.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I know I over stock my 30gal long 48"x12"x12" with 60+ dwarf neon rainbowfish that was .5" and in now 3 months later they are 1" to 1.5". Also have 200 to 300 cherry shrimps and about 200+ MTS and 6 long fin BN about 2" to 2.5" and lots of plants and running with just 2 sponge filters


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> I know I over stock my 30gal long 48"x12"x12" with 60+ dwarf neon rainbowfish that was .5" and in now 3 months later they are 1" to 1.5". Also have 200 to 300 cherry shrimps and about 200+ MTS and 6 long fin BN about 2" to 2.5" and lots of plants and running with just 2 sponge filters


so you're running aboooout 450" fish/gallon?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> so you're running aboooout 450" fish/gallon?


Sounds about right...just a little over stocked LOL


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I second the "add a cannister, keep the aquaclear HOB too" idea. Double filtration is awesome. If the flow rate on one is radically slowed while you're away for a weekend or a week, by plants on the filter inlet or junk buildup inside, you still have some filtration. If something crashes one filter, or your routine service on the filter happens to cause a biofilter die-off, and you have two filters, it's less devastating than if it's your only filter.


W


----------

